# Fiji Grakif und 4k Monitor



## ImperialTW (26. Mai 2015)

Hallo, wollte mal wissen was ihr zu diesem Thema sagt. Im Juni sollen ja neue Grafikkarten auf den Markt kommen. Gleichzeitig werden 4k Monitore für PC
ja langsam den Durchbruch schaffen da sie im laufe des Jahres billiger werden sollen.... hab da grad nen Artikel drüber gelesen......
Also lohnt es sich momentan nicht ne aktuelle Graka zu kaufen, wenn ich im laufe des Jahres einen 4k Monitor kaufen werde, oder?
Wenn ich mir jetzt beispielsweise ne R9 280 hole, dann wird die mit 4k schon bald überfordert sein oder nicht??

Wie würdet ihr da vorgehen? (Hab momentan noch ne alte HD6780.....)
Prozessor is n i5-4670 (der dürfte noch ne Zeit lang reichen oder??)

Danke


----------



## Herbboy (26. Mai 2015)

Natürlich wäre eine R9 280 eher überfordert als eine neue kommende gute Karte, erstens ist es halt "nur" ne Karte für 180-200€, also kein HighEnd, und zweitens wären für 4k zur Sicherheit eher 6-8GB Grafik-RAM ein Vorteil. aber glaub bloß nicht, dass du nur wegen neuen Karten schon die 3-4 Monaten so viel mehr Leistung für den gleichen Preis bekommst, als dass die dann locker für 4k auf Dauer reicht ^^

Die neuen Karten werden VERMUTLICH natürlich etwas besser als die aktuellen sein - aber die werden dann auch teurer sein. Und wenn du wiederum JETZT eine zB AMD R9 290X mit 8GB holen würdest, wäre die für 4k schon ziemlich gut auch länger zu brauchen, da sie eben 8GB RAM hat. Eine Karte wie die R9 280 aber würde auch mit viel mehr RAM wohl für 4k einfach zu schwach sein. 

Falls du ne neue Karte im Sinn hast, würde ich noch warten UND auch etwas mehr ausgeben, auch wenn die R9 280 bestimmt schon ca. 50% mehr leistet als eine 6870. Aber nur um die 180-200€ auszugeben, das wird auch nach Release der neuen Karten nicht viel besser als eine R9 280 sein - vlt. bekommst du bald dann eben eine R9 280X zum Preis, den aktuell eine R9 280 kostet, oder es kommt eine neue R9 370 raus, die so stark ist wie eine R9 280, aber auch ähnlich viel kostet.


----------



## Chemenu (27. Mai 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Und wenn du wiederum JETZT eine zB AMD R9 290X mit 8GB holen würdest, wäre die für 4k schon ziemlich gut auch länger zu brauchen, da sie eben 8GB RAM hat. Eine Karte wie die R9 280 aber würde auch mit viel mehr RAM wohl für 4k einfach zu schwach sein.



Also selbst die 290X ist für 4K Gaming noch zu schwach, da helfen auch die 8 GB VRAM nichts. Kommt natürlich aufs Spiel an, aber für z.B. Shooter mit guter Grafik reicht die Leistung der Karte einfach nicht.
Siehe z.B. diesen Benchmark: AMD Radeon R9 290X Preview: Bioshock Infinite Benchmarks in Ultra High Definition (4K)
Sogar in Bioshock Infinite krebst die 290X nur mit ~30fps rum.


----------



## ImperialTW (27. Mai 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Natürlich wäre eine R9 280 eher überfordert als eine neue kommende gute Karte, erstens ist es halt "nur" ne Karte für 180-200€, also kein HighEnd, und zweitens wären für 4k zur Sicherheit eher 6-8GB Grafik-RAM ein Vorteil. aber glaub bloß nicht, dass du nur wegen neuen Karten schon die 3-4 Monaten so viel mehr Leistung für den gleichen Preis bekommst, als dass die dann locker für 4k auf Dauer reicht ^^
> 
> Die neuen Karten werden VERMUTLICH natürlich etwas besser als die aktuellen sein - aber die werden dann auch teurer sein. Und wenn du wiederum JETZT eine zB AMD R9 290X mit 8GB holen würdest, wäre die für 4k schon ziemlich gut auch länger zu brauchen, da sie eben 8GB RAM hat. Eine Karte wie die R9 280 aber würde auch mit viel mehr RAM wohl für 4k einfach zu schwach sein.
> 
> Falls du ne neue Karte im Sinn hast, würde ich noch warten UND auch etwas mehr ausgeben, auch wenn die R9 280 bestimmt schon ca. 50% mehr leistet als eine 6870. Aber nur um die 180-200€ auszugeben, das wird auch nach Release der neuen Karten nicht viel besser als eine R9 280 sein - vlt. bekommst du bald dann eben eine R9 280X zum Preis, den aktuell eine R9 280 kostet, oder es kommt eine neue R9 370 raus, die so stark ist wie eine R9 280, aber auch ähnlich viel kostet.




Verstehe.......
das heißt also entweder warten und dann ordentlich Geld in die Hand nehmen oder 4k erstmal vergessen..........
und was haltet ihr von wqhd (also 2400 x 1400) Auflösung? Lohnt sich das bezüglich Qualitätssteigerung zu HD bzw. wie kommen die aktuellen Karten damit zurecht?
thx


----------



## Herbboy (27. Mai 2015)

Also, 4k geht sehr wohl auch mit heutigen Karten - es ist halt immer auch eine Frage, wie viele FPS mal will UND welche Detaileinstellung man dabei verlangt.  Klar: bei nem Top-Game, wo du in FullHD bei Ultra 60-70 FPS hast, wird es mit 4-facher Auflösung nur noch ca 1/3 so viele FPS haben.  Ja nach Spiel auch mal mehr, mal weniger, so ist es zB Bioshock Infinite SEHR extrem, da hast du (bei Max Details! ) statt 90-100 mit FullHD nur 25 bei 4k, also 4fache Auflösung und nur noch 1/4 der FPS - das ist aber eher ungewöhnlich - trotzdem musst du im Schnitt mit 1/3 der Full-HD-FPS, also minus 60-70% rechnen. Aber wer unbedingt 4k will, kann es selbstverständlich schon nutzen - nur gehen per Top-Karte ohne SLI/Crossfire dann eben nur eher mittlere Details auch flüssig, was natürlich bei vielen Games trotzdem sehr gut aussieht.

Ich persönlich würde aber lieber bei weniger Auflösung, dafür mehr Details spielen. Ich sehe noch keinen Vorteil in 4k, selbst WQHD (2560x1440) finde ich an sich zu teuer: die Monitore sind deutlich teurer als Full-HD (mind 100€ mehr ) UND man braucht ne Top-Karte für hohe FPS bei vollen Details. Mit ner Karte, die auf Ultra bei zB BF4 für 60 FPS reicht, hast du schon bei WQHD eher "nur" noch 40 FPS. Und wenn du die Details runterstellst, damit du auf 60-70 FPS kommst, dann sieht es am Ende auch nicht besser aus als in FullHD bei vollen Details, nur mit dem Unterschied, dass du für Full-HD einen günstigeren Monitor verwenden kannst. 

Selbst bei 27 Zoll "muss" es IMHO nicht unbedingt mehr als Full-HD sein - WQHD sieht da zwar schon "feiner" aus, aber auf keinen Fall sieht Full-HD "zu grob" aus. 


Und viel besser wird es auch mit neuen Karten nicht: idR ist die neueste "zweibeste Karte" nicht stärker als die beste Karte der vorigen Generation, und die neueste Top-Karte ist vlt- 10-25% schneller als die alte Top-Karte. D.h. eine neu rauskommende R9 390X wird sowieso erst mal sauteuer sein, d.h. da kommt dann wohl eh für die allermeisten Nutzer maximal eine R9 390 non-X in Frage, und die wird auch nicht oder nur wenig besser sein als eine aktuelle R9 290X, welche wiederum bei 4k die oben besagten Einschränkungen hat, obwohl sie eine Top-Karte ist, was Full-HD angeht. Die viel teurere GTX 980 ist da auch nur ca. 15% schneller.

Die Frage ist: willst du denn überhaupt schon bald nen neuen Monitor? Denn wenn du jetzt so langsam mal ne neue Graka brauchst (die 6870 ist halt echt schon was arg betagt, ich hab meine schon Ende 2012 durch eine bessere ersetzt und bin KEIN FPS-Freak, der Ultra auf mind 40-50 FPS spielen MUSS), würde ich auf KEINEN Fall diese Entscheidung nur davon abhängig machen, ob du VIELLEICHT in 1-2  Jahren mal nen neuen Monitor holst.


----------



## ImperialTW (27. Mai 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, 4k geht sehr wohl auch mit heutigen Karten - es ist halt immer auch eine Frage, wie viele FPS mal will UND welche Detaileinstellung man dabei verlangt.  Klar: bei nem Top-Game, wo du in FullHD bei Ultra 60-70 FPS hast, wird es mit 4-facher Auflösung nur noch ca 1/3 so viele FPS haben.  Ja nach Spiel auch mal mehr, mal weniger, so ist es zB Bioshock Infinite SEHR extrem, da hast du (bei Max Details! ) statt 90-100 mit FullHD nur 25 bei 4k, also 4fache Auflösung und nur noch 1/4 der FPS - das ist aber eher ungewöhnlich - trotzdem musst du im Schnitt mit 1/3 der Full-HD-FPS, also minus 60-70% rechnen. Aber wer unbedingt 4k will, kann es selbstverständlich schon nutzen - nur gehen per Top-Karte ohne SLI/Crossfire dann eben nur eher mittlere Details auch flüssig, was natürlich bei vielen Games trotzdem sehr gut aussieht.
> 
> Ich persönlich würde aber lieber bei weniger Auflösung, dafür mehr Details spielen. Ich sehe noch keinen Vorteil in 4k, selbst WQHD (2560x1440) finde ich an sich zu teuer: die Monitore sind deutlich teurer als Full-HD (mind 100€ mehr ) UND man braucht ne Top-Karte für hohe FPS bei vollen Details. Mit ner Karte, die auf Ultra bei zB BF4 für 60 FPS reicht, hast du schon bei WQHD eher "nur" noch 40 FPS. Und wenn du die Details runterstellst, damit du auf 60-70 FPS kommst, dann sieht es am Ende auch nicht besser aus als in FullHD bei vollen Details, nur mit dem Unterschied, dass du für Full-HD einen günstigeren Monitor verwenden kannst.
> 
> ...





Herbboy, wie immer sehr engagiert, respekt!! 
Ok also praktisch wird ein 4k Monitor so oder so mittelfristig ordentlich PFS "schlucken". Ich bin halt grad am überlegen ob das überhaupt so dramatisch ist.
Bin nämlich auch kein FPS Freak. Ehrlich gesagt spiele ich nur Fifa und Total War Attila. Wobei bei Attila der mickrige Grafikspeicher (nur 1Gb) zum Problem wird, spiele hier nur mehr auf "Mittel" und selbst dann kaum flüssig!!
Aus diesem Grund wollte ich jetzt endlich ne neue Graka kaufen. Hab dann zufällig nen 4k Monitor gesehen und dachte boah geil 
Nicht so sehr wegen der Spiele aber vor allem zum surfen, Filme etc. 
Ich muss schon sagen bei 27" und Full HD sieht man die Pixel recht deutlich, das Bild ist nicht fein, vor allem wenn man recht nah am Bildschirm sitzt....... daher jetzt die Überlegung wegen 4k.
Klar bekommt man die erst ab mindestens 400€, aber die Auflösung is schon krass!
Was wäre denn da momentan ne möglichst geeignete Karte (unter 300€)? Möglichst viel VRam, also mindestens 4Gb Grafikspeicher oder so??


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (27. Mai 2015)

ImperialTW schrieb:


> Ich muss schon sagen bei 27" und Full HD sieht man die Pixel recht deutlich, das Bild ist nicht fein, vor allem wenn man recht nah am Bildschirm sitzt.......


Habe etwas Geduld, junger Padawan! Mit den Jahren läßt deine Sehschärfe von ganz alleine nach...


----------



## Herbboy (27. Mai 2015)

ImperialTW schrieb:


> Aus diesem Grund wollte ich jetzt endlich ne neue Graka kaufen. Hab dann zufällig nen 4k Monitor gesehen und dachte boah geil


 natürlich auch mit beeindruckendem Spezialmaterial    Auch für HD gibt es Demos, bei denen es viel viel besser aussieht als das, was du später durchschnittlich so alles anschaust.



> Nicht so sehr wegen der Spiele aber vor allem zum surfen, Filme etc.
> Ich muss schon sagen bei 27" und Full HD sieht man die Pixel recht deutlich, das Bild ist nicht fein, vor allem wenn man recht nah am Bildschirm sitzt.......


  27 Zoll sind ja auch nicht dafür gedacht, dass du da mit der Nase direkt davorhängst ^^  zudem ist Deiner ein RELATIV billiger 27er. 

Und nicht die "Pixel" bei einem Spiel, die zB wg. Kanten&co entstehen, mit den wirklich vorhandenen Pixeln verwechseln. Die eigentlichen Pixel eines Monitors sind an sich sehr sehr klein.





> daher jetzt die Überlegung wegen 4k.
> Klar bekommt man die erst ab mindestens 400€, aber die Auflösung is schon krass!
> Was wäre denn da momentan ne möglichst geeignete Karte (unter 300€)? Möglichst viel VRam, also mindestens 4Gb Grafikspeicher oder so??


 Ich würde auf keinen Fall so viel Geld in einen Monitor stecken, aber dann "nur" eine Karte unter 300€. Mach es lieber umgekehrt: erst ne gute Karte und dann was sparen auch einen guten Monitor. Zumal die billigen 4k oft sehr mit der Reaktion oder gar Lags zu kämpfen haben, manche können in 4k nur 25Hz nutzen, d.h. quasi maximal 25 FPS.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (27. Mai 2015)

Wenn ich bedenke, wie geil ich den Sprung damals von VGA zu SVGA fand. 4K. Leck mich am Bauch. Ich finde die Auflösung 1080p schon so hoch, dass ich teilweise auf AA zu Gunsten von mehr Frames verzichte.


----------



## Chemenu (27. Mai 2015)

Schau mal hier, umfassender Artikel zum Thema 4k: Spielen (und mehr) in 4K - Lohnt sich der Umstieg auf 4K? - Hardware-Praxis - GameStar.de
Ist zwar schon bald ein Jahr alt, aber so viel hat sich nicht geändert. Wirklich stärkere Grafikkarten gibt es noch nicht und Monitore sind auch noch Mangelware.

WQHD finde ich eine gute Zwischenlösung, hab selber einen 27" WQHD Monitor. Spiele laufen damit noch ganz ordentlich wenn man eine schnelle Grafikkarte hat.
Wenn Du mal bei PCGH nach Benchmarks suchst, z.B. von Witcher 3, da sind seit einiger Zeit auch immer 1440p Benchmarks mit dabei. 

Bildschirme größer als 24" würde ich nicht mehr mit Full-HD Auflösung benutzen wollen, da sind mir auch die Pixel zu groß. 
So ab 30" würde ich dann auch auf jeden Fall 4k haben wollen.


----------



## ImperialTW (28. Mai 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Schau mal hier, umfassender Artikel zum Thema 4k: Spielen (und mehr) in 4K - Lohnt sich der Umstieg auf 4K? - Hardware-Praxis - GameStar.de
> Ist zwar schon bald ein Jahr alt, aber so viel hat sich nicht geändert. Wirklich stärkere Grafikkarten gibt es noch nicht und Monitore sind auch noch Mangelware.
> 
> WQHD finde ich eine gute Zwischenlösung, hab selber einen 27" WQHD Monitor. Spiele laufen damit noch ganz ordentlich wenn man eine schnelle Grafikkarte hat.
> ...




Ok also das mit den grafikkarten hätten wir geklärt.......sind alle noch zu schwach für 4k hardcore gaming....

Mir geht es wie gesagt bei 4k mehr um office und surfen.....weil ich finde schon dass man mit hd und 27" die pixel sieht und alles unsxharf wirkt, vor allem bei kleinen texten und symbolen.

Hab den text gelesen den du verlinkt hast.
Das mit den schnittstellen und hdmi 2.0 is natürluch ein problem. Und wie herbboy gesagt hat dass somit womöglich nur 30hz möglich sind da viele grafikkarten kein hdmi 2 haben......
Weiss man da schon was ob die kommenden grafikkarten die benötigten schnittstellen für 4k haben werden?

Wollte hat ne graka kaufen die dann auch in games möglichst gut mithält. Hab gelesen dass in diesem fall der grafikspeicher besonders wichtig ist, sprich mindestens 4gb speicher.
Spiele wie gesagt eh nur fifa und total war also isses nicht sooo wild.
Wie findet ihr die gtx 970 gaming 4gb?


----------



## Chemenu (28. Mai 2015)

ImperialTW schrieb:


> Mir geht es wie gesagt bei 4k mehr um office und surfen.....weil ich finde schon dass man mit hd und 27" die pixel sieht und alles unsxharf wirkt, vor allem bei kleinen texten und symbolen.


Auch im "Alltagsbetrieb" gibt es halt noch ein paar Probleme in Windows 7 und 8 mit der Darstellung/Skalierung. Hast DU gesehen im Gamestar Artikel, oder?



> Das mit den schnittstellen und hdmi 2.0 is natürluch ein problem. Und wie herbboy gesagt hat dass somit womöglich nur 30hz möglich sind da viele grafikkarten kein hdmi 2 haben......
> Weiss man da schon was ob die kommenden grafikkarten die benötigten schnittstellen für 4k haben werden?


Da seh ich jetzt nicht so das Problem. Einfach darauf achten dass Grafikkarte und Monitor einen DisplayPort Anschluss haben. Auf HDMI ist man da nicht angewiesen.



> Wollte hat ne graka kaufen die dann auch in games möglichst gut mithält. Hab gelesen dass in diesem fall der grafikspeicher besonders wichtig ist, sprich mindestens 4gb speicher.
> Spiele wie gesagt eh nur fifa und total war also isses nicht sooo wild.
> Wie findet ihr die gtx 970 gaming 4gb?


Lustig dass Du ausgerechnet die Karte erwähnst, da die ja eigentlich nur 3,5+0,5 GB VRAM hat.  
Nein, die Karte ist schon in Ordnung, nur wie gesagt zu schwach für 4K Gaming. Ob Du dann die 970 nimmst oder die 290(X) mit "echten" 4 GB VRAM, ist eigentlich wurst. 
Da musst Du halt schauen wo Dir das Preis-/Leistungs-Verhältnis besser gefällt und welche Features Du evtl. mal nutzen möchtest:


*Feature*
*AMD*
*nVidia*
Mantle
X
TrueAudio
X
TressFX
X
FreeSync
X
GSync
X
PhysX (GPU)
X
Hairworks
X
HBAO+
X
Downsampling / VSR (AMD)
X
X
Shadowplay / Raptr (AMD)
X
X


----------



## ImperialTW (28. Mai 2015)

Ok, vielen dank für die infos 
Werd mir noch überlegen ob sich 4k für mich lohnt. Hab grad gelesen dass speziell rome 2 (attila) sehr unter 4k "leidet"......
Werd wohl noch etwas warten mit dem monitor......
Hab derweil die r9 280x ins auge gefasst......die soll ja pl mäßig die beste sein zurzeit oder?

Noch ne kurze frage zu den anschlüssen. Ich kann also den monitor an der graka per displayport anschliessen, also als bessere alternative zu hdmi oder?


----------



## Chemenu (28. Mai 2015)

ImperialTW schrieb:


> Hab derweil die r9 280x ins auge gefasst......die soll ja pl mäßig die beste sein zurzeit oder?


Also die 280(X) würde ich nicht mehr kaufen. Das ist lediglich eine umbenannte 7970 (Tahiti XT), also über 3 Jahre alte Technik! Damit fallen schon mal Features wie FreeSync, TrueAudio, usw. weg. 
Die R9 285 hat zwar einen relativ aktuellen Chip (Tonga) mit den ganzen neuen Features, dafür aber eine etwas schlechtere Performance als die alte 280X. 
Ich würde an Deiner Stelle wirklich noch ein paar Tage warten bis die neuen Karten angekündigt werden. Dann sollten die Preise der alten Karten etwas fallen. Unter einer 290 würde ich mir nichts in den Rechner stecken.
Das ist einfach, insbesondere im Hinblick auf 4K, nicht zukunftssicher. 



> Noch ne kurze frage zu den anschlüssen. Ich kann also den monitor an der graka per displayport anschliessen, also als bessere alternative zu hdmi oder?


Ich würde sagen ja. Durch DisplayPort hast Du keinerlei Nachteile. Der Standard ist HDMI sogar voraus, Version 1.2 ist schon über 4 Jahre alt und für 4K@60Hz geeignet. 
Ich selbst verbinde schon seit Jahren meine Bildschirme per DisplayPort mit dem PC. Wichtig ist dabei dass man ein anständiges Kabel kauft, dass sich auch wirklich an die Spezifikationen hält.
Hatte einmal das Pech und hab ein "billiges" Kabel erwischt wo es dann aufgrund falsch belegter Pins zu Problemen mit dem Standby Modus und Blackscreens kam.
Aber das kann theoretisch mit jedem Kabel passieren wenn der Hersteller Mist baut, auch HDMI.


----------



## ImperialTW (28. Mai 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Also die 280(X) würde ich nicht mehr kaufen. Das ist lediglich eine umbenannte 7970 (Tahiti XT), also über 3 Jahre alte Technik! Damit fallen schon mal Features wie FreeSync, TrueAudio, usw. weg.
> Die R9 285 hat zwar einen relativ aktuellen Chip (Tonga) mit den ganzen neuen Features, dafür aber eine etwas schlechtere Performance als die alte 280X.
> Ich würde an Deiner Stelle wirklich noch ein paar Tage warten bis die neuen Karten angekündigt werden. Dann sollten die Preise der alten Karten etwas fallen. Unter einer 290 würde ich mir nichts in den Rechner stecken.
> Das ist einfach, insbesondere im Hinblick auf 4K, nicht zukunftssicher.
> ...




Aha ok. Ein paar tage oder wochen kann ich problemlos awarten 
Aber was dann? Auf die neuen karten warten welche dann sicher erstmal sauteuer sind.......oder wie du sagst ne r9 290 holen? Die soll ja nen extremen stromverbrauch haben.  Ich lese da auch maximale auflösung der 290 sind 2560x1600 also is die für einen eventuellen 4k umstieg ohnehin ungeeignet oder wie??


----------



## Chemenu (28. Mai 2015)

ImperialTW schrieb:


> Aha ok. Ein paar tage oder wochen kann ich problemlos awarten
> Aber was dann? Auf die neuen karten warten welche dann sicher erstmal sauteuer sind.......oder wie du sagst ne r9 290 holen? Die soll ja nen extremen stromverbrauch haben.


Das würde ich dann eben entscheiden wenn die neuen Karten vorgestellt worden sind. Man weiß ja noch nicht wie viel die kosten werden und welche Karten überhaupt wirklich neu sind und welche nur wieder unter neuem Namen verkauft werden. Könnte sein dass die R9 290(X) als R9 380(x) neu aufgelegt wird. Ich gehe aber davon aus dass die alten Karten wie die 290 dann auf jeden Fall noch etwas günstiger werden.

Und was den Stromverbrauch angeht, da würde ich sagen das kann man vernachlässigen. 

AMD R9 290 - Power zum Schnäppchenpreis? Aufrüsten unter 300 Euro im Praxis-Test - Asus R9 290: AMD R9 290 als Kauftipp, Nvidia GTX 970 als Alternative 



> Ich lese da auch maximale auflösung der 290 sind 2560x1600 also is die für einen eventuellen 4k umstieg ohnehin ungeeignet oder wie??


Wo hast Du das denn gelesen? Stimmt definitiv nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Mai 2015)

Also, 4k für den Alltag finde ich NOCH bescheuerter als für Gaming ^^    wo hast du denn schon 4k-optimiertes Material? Da werden die Icons&co ja MEGA winzig auf dem Schirm, ODER du musst die Größe umstellen, falls das überhaupt geht. Es gibt viele Tools und Spiele usw., die haben als Menüs und Icons fest definierte Größen, und ein 200 Pixel breites Menü wird bei 4k dann nur hab so breit und hoch sein wie bei Full-HD, im Zweifel also winzig klein.  Und wenn man es vergrößert, ist es am Ende auch nicht weniger "pixelig" als mit WQHD. 

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle diese fixe Idee wegen 4k einfach sein lassen, da hast du dir einen Floh ins Ohr gesetzt.


Und R9 290: wenn du mehr als 2Std JEDEN Tag im Schnitt spielst, kann die am Ende teurer als die GTX 970 werden. Ansonsten aber ne Top-Karte


----------



## Chemenu (28. Mai 2015)

Hier ist noch ein etwas aktuellerer Artikel, der sich auch dem Scaling widmet:

https://pcmonitors.info/articles/the-4k-uhd-3840-x-2160-experience/


----------



## ImperialTW (28. Mai 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, 4k für den Alltag finde ich NOCH bescheuerter als für Gaming ^^    wo hast du denn schon 4k-optimiertes Material? Da werden die Icons&co ja MEGA winzig auf dem Schirm, ODER du musst die Größe umstellen, falls das überhaupt geht. Es gibt viele Tools und Spiele usw., die haben als Menüs und Icons fest definierte Größen, und ein 200 Pixel breites Menü wird bei 4k dann nur hab so breit und hoch sein wie bei Full-HD, im Zweifel also winzig klein.  Und wenn man es vergrößert, ist es am Ende auch nicht weniger "pixelig" als mit WQHD.
> 
> Ich würde an Deiner Stelle diese fixe Idee wegen 4k einfach sein lassen, da hast du dir einen Floh ins Ohr gesetzt.
> 
> ...





Du hast ja recht.......auch wenn man windows ganz gut an 4k anpassen kann (schrift, symbole vergrössern), gibts scheinbar immer wieder scaling probleme etc. (danke chemenu für den link  )
Dann werd ich wohl noch warten bis 4k sich etabliert hat.
Alternative wäre halt wqhd. Aber ob sich das lohnt....naja
Gut und wegen der grafikkarte werd ich auch noch warten was da in nächster zeit so angekündigt wird. Ansonsten wirds wohl ne r9 290 oder ne gtx970 

gute entscheidung?? )


----------



## ImperialTW (28. Mai 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Hier ist noch ein etwas aktuellerer Artikel, der sich auch dem Scaling widmet:
> 
> https://pcmonitors.info/articles/the-4k-uhd-3840-x-2160-experience/





Mich würde mal interessieren was du für n monitor bzw welche grafikkarte du am start hast


----------



## Chemenu (28. Mai 2015)

ImperialTW schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren was du für n monitor bzw welche grafikkarte du am start hast



Monitor: Samsung Syncmaster S27A850D
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290X


----------



## ImperialTW (28. Mai 2015)

Alter.......bei der grafik wundert es mich nicht dass du mit wqhd gut zurecht kommst beim zocken 
Wie findest du wqhd gibts da auch immer scaling probleme?


----------



## Chemenu (28. Mai 2015)

ImperialTW schrieb:


> Und wie findest du wqhd gibts da auch immer scaling probleme?



Nein, ich hab mich mit Skalierung auch überhaupt nicht beschäftigt, da die Icons, Texte, usw. bei der Auflösung auch noch nicht so klein sind.
Also ich finde die Auflösung sehr angenehm bei der Bildschirmgröße weil man doch einiges mehr an Arbeitsfläche hat im Vergleich zu Full-HD.
Aber das empfindet jeder anders, ich hab generell gerne eher kleine Textgrößen damit möglichst viel Info auf den Bildschirm passt.
Andere wiederum stellen sich einen 30" Monitor mit Full-HD Auflösung auf den Schreibtisch, wo (nach meinem Empfinden) die Pixel schon fast so groß sind wie Bierdeckel.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Mai 2015)

Bei WQHD ist das noch okay. Aber 27 Zoll und 4k, da hast du dann halt echt bei vielen Dingen mega-kleine Icons/menüpunkte, oder man muss zoomen und hat dann auch kein "feineres" Bild mehr als bei HD.

Bei 30 Zoll + HD ist aber klar, dass es da so langsam pixelig wird. Bei nem LCD-TV mit FullHD wird es ja auch immer eher sichtbarer, je näher mal rangeht, und ein größerer Monitor mit immer noch Full-HD bei gleichem Sitzabstand ist ja an sich das gleiche, als ob du einfach nur näher rangehst...



Aber grad wenn du kein unbeschränktes Geld hast, wäre es quatsch, nen teuren 4k-Monitor zu holen und dann "nur" ne Graka, die Dir dafür gar nicht so viel bringt. Dann lieber ne Top-Karte und WQHD. Wenn du sagen würdest "scheiss aufs Geld, dann würd ich 4k + ein SLI aus 2x Titan Z vorschlagen


----------



## ImperialTW (28. Mai 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Bei WQHD ist das noch okay. Aber 27 Zoll und 4k, da hast du dann halt echt bei vielen Dingen mega-kleine Icons/menüpunkte, oder man muss zoomen und hat dann auch kein "feineres" Bild mehr als bei HD.
> 
> Bei 30 Zoll + HD ist aber klar, dass es da so langsam pixelig wird. Bei nem LCD-TV mit FullHD wird es ja auch immer eher sichtbarer, je näher mal rangeht, und ein größerer Monitor mit immer noch Full-HD bei gleichem Sitzabstand ist ja an sich das gleiche, als ob du einfach nur näher rangehst...
> 
> ...





Geld spielt keine rolle, wieso hast du das nicht gleich gesagt! Werd mir 4k + 2 titan z sli holen!! 
Da wären dann ca. 6000 euro lol 
Wollte sowieso meinen alten 5er golf verkaufen 

Ne also ich überleg mir noch ob ich meinen hd bildschirm erst mal behalte und mir ne "obere mittelklasse - karte" hol (gtx 960 oder so) oder halt WQHD und ne etwas bessere karte (gtx970 oder so)........Dank euch werd ich noch ne weile auf 4k verzichten


----------



## Herbboy (28. Mai 2015)

ich würd auch allein deswegen warten, weil 4k immer noch "neu" ist. Auch damals bei LCD vs. Röhre war es an sich ein Fehler, sofort zuzuschlagen als die halbwegs erschwinglich wurden, anstatt zu warten, bis die wirklich Standard waren. Da hatte man dann einen der früheren LCDs im haus mit Kinderkrankheiten, mieser Reaktionszeit, Pixelfehlergefahr usw.


----------



## ImperialTW (18. Juni 2015)

Hallo leute, wollte mal kurz dieses thema wieder aufgreifen.
Die neuen amd grafikkartrn wurden ja nun angekündigt. Die fury x soll ja mit 4k gut zurecht kommen, aber die neuen karten kommen ja erst im herbst auf den markt, und die radeon fury x kostet sicher ein vermögen.......
Werd mir dann wohl doch jetzt ne aktuelle karte holen und erstmal bei full-hd bleiben 
Welche ist da momentan zu empfehlen? Sagen wir so bis 300€? Die r9 290 oder 280x wären kandidaten, die gtx270 is ja noch relativ teuer......bin da noch etwas unentschlossen.....sie sollte halt auch leise sein und nicht zu viel strom fressen....
Thx


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juni 2015)

Die Fury X wurde mit ca 650$ angekündigt. Wer sich 4k leisten kann, müsste auch damit an sich zurecht kommen, wenn es SO wichtig ist  

Aktuell: schwer zu sagen....   eine R9 280X ist für ihren Preis Top, aber vlt. macht die Dir dann zu früh "schlapp", denn bis 300€ ist die R9 290 halt schon 25-30% schneller. Die kostet halt auch ziemlich genau so viel mehr in Prozent im Vergleich zur R9 280X     Allerdings muss man bei der R9 290 aufpassen: die kann sehr heiß werden, so dass die Kühlung schwerer ist, die KANN also rel. laut sein je nach Modell, wobei man per eigener Lüfterkurve das auch oft sehr gut bändigen kann. Manche Hersteller haben die Kurve so eingestellt, dass die Karte unbedingt unter 80 Grad bleiben soll, und dann muss der Lüfter oft schon nach 20 Min Gaming auf deutlich hörbaren 60% drehen. Wenn man selber aber die Grenze auf 90 Grad erhöht (was kein Problem bei der R9 290 ist), reichen leise 40% oft aus, damit die Karte unter 90 bleibt und nicht auf 60% Lüfterspeed gehen muss.

Die GTX 970 wäre auch ein Kandidat, kostet aber über 320€, obwohl sie kaum schneller ist - wenn man aber mehr als 2 Std JEDEN Tag im Schnitt spielt, könnte sich das rentieren, weil sie ca 100W weniger Strom verbraucht bei voller Last. Pro Tag 2 Std JEDEN Tag im Jahr macht ca. 20€ aus. Zudem ist es leichter, die leise zu kühlen eben WEIL der Strombedarf und somit die Hitze nicht so hoch ist. Vor nem Monat hätte ich klar zu GTX 970 geraten, weil da noch Witcher 3 und das noch kommende Batman-Spiel als Gutscheincode dabei waren, aber die Aktion ist beendet. Ich glaub aber, dass Batman immer noch dabei ist - FALLS dich das interessiert, würde eine GTX 970 effektiv halt dann nicht teurer als eine R9 290 sein.


----------



## Chemenu (18. Juni 2015)

Also die "neue" R9 390 (umbenannte 290) soll 329,- $ (vermutlich auch 1:1 in EUR) kosten, bekommt aber gleich 8 GB VRAM und höheren Speichertakt (davon profitieren die Karten schon).
Falls die also nicht recht viel teurer angeboten wird als die 290, würde ich gleich die 390 nehmen.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juni 2015)

Ja, ich seh grad, dass die ersten "neuen" Karten gelistet und auch schon ab Lager verfügbar sind: die R9 380 kostet ca 220€, die R9 390 c.a. 330€. Ich kann mir aber schwer vorstellen, dass die R9 390 nur eine umbenannte R9 290 ist ^^


----------



## Chemenu (18. Juni 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ja, ich seh grad, dass die ersten "neuen" Karten gelistet und auch schon ab Lager verfügbar sind: die R9 380 kostet ca 220€, die R9 390 c.a. 330€. Ich kann mir aber schwer vorstellen, dass die R9 390 nur eine umbenannte R9 290 ist ^^



Radeon R9 390X im Test: Vor allem wegen Treiberarbeit flotter - muss sich die GTX 980 fürchten?


----------



## ImperialTW (18. Juni 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Also die "neue" R9 390 (umbenannte 290) soll 329,- $ (vermutlich auch 1:1 in EUR) kosten, bekommt aber gleich 8 GB VRAM und höheren Speichertakt (davon profitieren die Karten schon).
> Falls die also nicht recht viel teurer angeboten wird als die 290, würde ich gleich die 390 nehmen.





Was? Die sind schon verfügbar?? Dachte das dauert noch n paar monate.....
Wenn das stimmt fällt mir die entscheidung deutlich leichter


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juni 2015)

ImperialTW schrieb:


> Was? Die sind schon verfügbar?? Dachte das dauert noch n paar monate.....
> Wenn das stimmt fällt mir die entscheidung deutlich leichter


Nicht verwechseln: die neuen "Fuji" kommen wirklich erst in einigen Monaten raus - die 300er sind aber keine total neuen Karten, nur ein "Upgrade" der bisherigen


----------



## ImperialTW (25. Juni 2015)

Ja klar, 
Ich frag mich aber ob die 390 wirklich so viel besser ist als die 290.....ist ja derselbe chip.....und ob die 8 gb vram was bringen.....hab da n test dazu gelesen wo die 390 in games nicht nennenswert schneller ist als die 290 ......obschon der strombedarf höher is...und der ist ja selbst bei der 290 schon sehr hoch, weswegen sie häufig heiss und laut wird! Kann mich nicht recht zwischen gtx970, r9 290 und 390 entscheiden!
Edit: hab einen test gelesen wonach die 390 gegenüber der 290 stark verbrssert ist was lautstärke und hitzeentwickung anbelangt. Ich denke aber mal dass das auch an den neuen treibern liegt?


----------



## ImperialTW (26. Juni 2015)

So, die 290 is abgehakt. Hab jetzt die wahl zwischen r9 390 8gb und der gtx970.
Ich frag mich ob die 8gb vonnöten sind, in bezug auf zukunftssicherheit und höheren auflösungen......und die gtx970 hat ja dieses "handycap" mit dem vram (nur 3,5gb)....
Was meint ihr? 
Bezüglich stromverbrauch, lautstärke ist die geforce besser, aber das mit dem speicher macht mich etwas skeptisch, denn die 8gb von amd sind schon ne ansage


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juni 2015)

Die R9 390 ist stärker als die GTX 970 und hat eben auch doppelt so viel RAM, die GTX 970 hat an sich nur beim Strombedarf einen Vorteil, weil du dann, wenn du im Schnitt jeden Tag sagen wir mal 2 Std spielst, mit der AMD-Karte schon merkbar mehr Stromkosten haben wirst. Und wegen der Lautstärke: auch bei den R9 390 gibt es an sich genug Modelle, die nicht laut sind.


----------



## ImperialTW (26. Juni 2015)

Ok, danke herbboy, werd mir demnächst eine der beide holen.
Ich frag mich halt ob die 8gb wirklich was bringen. In tests ist die 390 nur leicht schneller...


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juni 2015)

Das ist halt so ne Sache. Manche Games brauchen halt schon die 4GB, und bei mehr als 3,5GB wird die GTX 970 halt etwas langsamer - es kann aber auch sein, dass du für die Details, die du die nächsten 2-3 Jahre nutzt, mit den 4GB auskommst. Dann wäre der Stromvorteil der GTX 970 das bessere Argument als 5% mehr Leistung bei der R9 390


----------



## ImperialTW (28. Juni 2015)

Werd mir wohl die gtx970 holen. Hab heute gelesen, dass für die r9 390 vom hersteller ein 700watt netzteil empfohlen wird. Ich hab das bequite straight p. 580watt.
Kann das sein dass man so ein starkes nt benötigt???......find ich krass


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juni 2015)

ImperialTW schrieb:


> Werd mir wohl die gtx970 holen. Hab heute gelesen, dass für die r9 390 vom hersteller ein 700watt netzteil empfohlen wird. Ich hab das bequite straight p. 580watt.
> Kann das sein dass man so ein starkes nt benötigt???......find ich krass


 Nein, das ist Unsinn. Es ist nur so: wenn du eine stromhungrige AMD-CPU hast (die FX-9000er brauchen 100W mehr als die Intel core i5/i7) UND dann noch ein NoName-Netzteil, DANN sollte es vorsichtshalber 700W haben - denn ein 700W NoName ist im Endeffekt bei der Frage, welchen Strom es auch auf Dauer stabil bringen kann, nicht besser als ein 450W-Markennetzteil. So ein 450W-Markenmodell aber wäre schon gut genug für nen PC mit einer R9 390 und ne moderne CPU. Aber weil die nicht ne Liste mit dutzenden passenden Netzteilen veröffentlichen wollen, schreiben die einfach "700W", damit selbst ein ganz mieses Netzteil, das aber "viel Watt hat", ausreicht.

Ein BeQuiet 580W reicht aber DICKE aus, selbst mit AMD FX-9000er-CPU. Die R9 390 braucht nur für sich maximal ca 250W, ein moderner Intel Core mit Board und Laufwerken usw. ca 100-120W, in der Summe also 370W, vlt. bei Spitzen auch 400W. Mehr aber nicht. DIe GTX 970 wäre natürlich sparsamer, je nach Spiel 50-100W


----------



## ImperialTW (28. Juni 2015)

Ach so, verstehe.....danke für die schnelle antwort 
Wenn das so ist dann bestell ich morgen trotzdem die r9


----------



## ImperialTW (30. Juni 2015)

Letzte frage 
Hab nun die qual der wahl zwischen r9 390 von gigabyte (windforce x2) und msi (twin frozr). 
Wollte nachfragen ob jemand mit einer dieser karten erfahrungen gemacht hat. Mich würde interessieren welche der beiden leiser\kühler ist. Die msi taktet etwas höher.
Gibt es da nennenswerte unterschiede zwischen den herstellern oder ist es egal?
Ich frag hier weil es zu den r9 300er karten noch kaum bewertungen gibt....
Thx


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juni 2015)

Viele haben die Karten noch nicht gekauft, wird also schwer...  aber ich würde VERMUTEN, dass die MSI leiser ist, da sie deutlich länger ist. Also mehr Kühlerfläche und vlt. auch größere Lüfter. 

Wenn du so eine nimmst, dann lad aber direkt den neuen Treiber speziell für die R9 300er runter, denn die mitgelieferten laufen wohl teils nicht.


----------

